# Angel/Finsbury .. Peregrine House



## james87 (Aug 22, 2011)

The huge high rise block - Peregrine House... my friend lives there. Awesome brutalist concrete tower. Anyway there's a factory nextdoor - with really loud fans.. Just kinda curious, that it doesn't appear on Google Maps and nobody seems to know what the hell it is...


----------



## salem (Aug 22, 2011)

Is Peregrine House on City Road? If so, I think the building your talking about is a data centre hence the need for lots of cooling.


----------



## salem (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.backboneconnect.co.uk/colocation/london-ec1-datacentre.html


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep, that's it


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 23, 2011)

I've seen that building too. It's extremely suspicious. Check what's around it and nearby. "Data", my arse


----------



## james87 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------

